# IBS F-AGE 27 Night Sweats



## LilMomof2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone, I am new to this site and I am disabled for many reasons mainly being that I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and Fibromyalgia but I also have IBS and for about the last 2 weeks I have been going through a rough time at night sleeping. I wake up every 30-60 mins soaked and freezing from cold sweats. I have hot and cold flashes during the day and to be honest if I wasn't so young I would think that I was going through menapause. Have any of you had any symptoms like this out of the blue like this? Any advice or suggestions would be helpful. Thank you very much for your time and have a great day and also Happy Holidays.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't ever had symptoms like that.If you are waking up so frequently and such I'd suggest seeing your doctor and getting to the root of the problem.IBS isn't generally said to be linked with nightsweats or hot or cold flashes.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you had your hormones/thyroid tested by the doctor?I"m 25 and was having night sweats and hot flashes during the day. I was always cold and clammy. My doctor tested my hormones and thyroid and found that my estrogen/progestorone levels were "post menapausal" even tho i'm only 25! He said it was probably from being on the BC pill. My thyroid was also low.Since stopping the birth control pill and starting on a thyroid med my hot/cold flashes are gone and i'm sleeping much better. Go to your doctor and tell him about your symptoms.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,I am sorry to hear of your problems. All the reseach that I've done on IBS doesn't include cold flushes/sweats as a main symptom - or even as a secondary symptom. Therefore, I would strongly advise you to consult with your doctor about these symptoms......it is possible that you are assuming that, with your other problems, this IS part of your IBS (whereas it could be something else). I'm not suggesting that it is anything serious, but, I'm not a doctor, so I'd err on the side of caution.Baz


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well googling around it looks like the RA can sometimes cause night sweats as can some of the meds used to treat that.Since this sounds new and pretty severe I'd call the doctor to get checked out and ask them to go over your medications as well as a general check up to see what might be going on.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I get them too! Although more like once a night, not as frequent as you describe. So annoying! I think it must be something hormonal, or possibly allergy related, because when I overheat, I get hives. So in addition to the sweats, I get hives too! Good times







Do you think it might have any connection to an allergen? I've gotten hives ever since I was an infant, and no doctor has ever figured out why.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there!I agree with the others and think it is something you need to bring up with your doctor.I hope you get some relief!Nikki


----------



## nova27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I am new to the site. I have recently been diagnosed with IBS-C. I also get the night sweats, not every night, only when I feel really stopped up. Usually when my BM's change and slow down and I have to strain really hard, I will start the night sweats. Sometimes, I will wake up completely soaked. I have had my thyroid and hormones checked and they came back normal. I usually have the BM change and night sweats after or during my period and also have high anxiety levels at the same time. I am currently under a doctor's care.


----------

